# Sticky  Thread Closure and Deletion



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I want to clear the air some things regarding thread closure and thread deletion. It’s pretty simple.....follow the rules and threads will remain open and will not be deleted. Unfortunately, with the current climate of lack of availability, premium Grey prices, and speculation of Rolex SA motives......these elements have collectively squelched the true nature and purpose of the forum. It has attracted hate, investment speculators, bigotry, vanity, conceit and narcissism. The forum has really changed in the last 12 years that I have been here, and not in a positive way. 

There are primarily a few offenders of these things. The passer-by that comes in to troll Rolex, the narcissists, and the members that cannot post ANYTHING other than “investment potential” posts. If you want to post about investments, I’m sure there is a forum out there that will help to direct and guide you on how best to invest your money. It tends to steer healthy discussions off course, and is not appropriate at this time. 

This is is a forum for watch enthusiasts. Also, believe it or not......it is not a democracy. Healthy discussion and polite disagreements with differing points of view are good and stimulate good interaction. Investment threads, Cursing, (even if you change a letter for a symbol) unhealthy discourse, and making demeaning and negative comments about a member or a competing brand will result in an immediate thread closure or deletion.


----------

